
Apply HN: Open Rover – open outdoor robotics - neuromancer2701
Apply HN: Open Rover - open outdoor robotics platform
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;openrover.com&#x2F; a bit out of date<p>The goal of this company is to create a standardized outdoor robotics platform, similar to what the Turtlebot is for indoor robotics.  The platform will be comprised of 2, 4 or 6 wheels versions with custom motor controllers.  The wheels are scooter hub motors( 36V 250 watts).  The two wheel platform will just be used as a proof of concept&#x2F;test platform for motor controller development.  The 4 and 6 wheel models use a rocker-boogie suspension.  Each motor will initially have a dedicated battery pack.  The motor controllers will be an open source 3 phase brushless controllers based on the arduino.   The controllers will communicate via USB to an arm board running linux and ROS(Nvidia X1). The goal is to provide customers with a clean navigation API so that customers can focus on building their application on the platform.  Addition functionality and hardware accessories can be added over time.<p>The business model would be similar to Makerbot’s initial kit model.  The basic kit will allow users to easily build the rover saving costs on labor.  Fully assembled and tested models will be available as well.  The company would also create applications itself e.g. fruit picking, lawn mowing, or package delivery<p>The goal the of fellowship would be to get the 2 wheeled proof of concept working with the motor controllers and off the shelf hub motors and a basic control framework e.g remote control with a phone.
======
cmontella
How exactly will you differentiate with Clearpath? When I think of a standard
platform for outdoor robotics, I think of them. Or adept has a line of Pioneer
outdoor robots. What is your competitive advantage over these already
established companies?

~~~
neuromancer2701
Thanks for the question: Price would be the first significant differentiator.
Most of the Clearpath bots are 5 figures which removes them from hobbyists and
university teams. Making kits would allow us to lower the price but making the
kit easy to build is key. Having the users be able to setup and get the robot
moving around very quickly and easily is the goal. Then the fun stuff can
begin.

------
brudgers
What is the anticipated hardware cost of the proposed prototype?

~~~
neuromancer2701
I have just purchased sames off Alibaba so the price per piece is pretty high.
I would like to get the battery, controller and motor down to 100$ so then it
would be $400 or $600 for the powertrain costs of the four and six wheeled
versions. There is not reason to have a expensive arm board in the initial
version so something like a beaglebone black could control the motors. Plus
the frame costs. Thanks for the question.

